# In women, what is the sensory equivalent of a foreskin?



## phatchristy (Jul 6, 2005)

Now, I know that there are probably grey areas to this idea...but I have read a few things online (including this group) which has tried to give a female equivalent to the foreskin.

I have heard some people say that the clitoris is the female equivalent of the ridged band of the foreskin.

On other groups, I have heard it referred to as the equivalent of the entire foreskin.

I was thinking about it this morning, and how in trying to talk to some women friends they had a lot of difficulty wrapping their mind around the idea of the foreskin as being anything more than a redundant flap of skin with no special feeling (something like an earlobe, maybe). Perhaps they do because the concenpt of electively removing a super sexually sensitive part of tissue would make no logical sense. Anyhow, I thought it would be quite powerful for them to think or imagine what equivalent part of their sexual anatomy might be missing.

I was thinking about it this morning, and these are my thoughts...'well, darn it...if it is like the clitoris it would make a lot of sense then why DH needs so much friction and pressure to have an orgasm. The clitoris is so super sentitive, I could only tolerate the most delicate and gentle touch....and even that does so much (insane nerve endings firing off like hyperactive pleasure receptors). Indirect stimulation works so well with it. Then, perhaps the rest of the penis is like the G spot, the G spot being stimulated by a lot of deep pressure and friction (which to me feels super intense as well--quite enjoyable, though I have to have a lot of pressure and friction to get the height of enjoyment out of it).

I read somewhere that some woman who have been circumcised (had their clitoris removed) still claim to have orgasms. I would be assuming that this would be from the internal "G spot" stimulation. Though, it would be difficult as a woman to imagine what removal of the clitoris would be like. Having G spot orgasms sure would be great, though there is a whole different level of sensation from the stimulation of the clitoris.

Or, perhaps the clitoris is the equivalent of all of the mucosal tissue--the glans and inner foreskin? Which maybe would be why after restoration a portion of the fine touch pressure receptors would be rejuventated after the remaining mucosal tissue dekeratinizes (spelling?).

Anyhow, I was trying to wrap my brain around all of these concepts...and also try to find a powerful way to educate my friends about it with a non-judgemental informative discussion with lots of scientific information.

Anyone have any thoughts on this...I know it is impossible to really "know" what the exact equivalent is. I just want your thoughts on this...


----------



## LavenderMae (Sep 20, 2002)

Everything you have written makes sense to me! I don't even really have anything to add.


----------



## pdx.mothernurture (May 27, 2004)

Well, the foreskin is the male prepuce and the clitoral hood is the female prepuce. This link explains how genitals develop for both genders: http://www.sickkids.ca/childphysiolo...evelopment.htm

I have heard the frenulum referred to as the "male g-spot" as well as the equivalent to the clitoris, although many would argue the clitoris and glans (like the prepuces) develop from the same embryonic tissue, respectively.

HTHs,

Jen


----------



## LeosMama (Sep 6, 2005)

The prepuces on the male and female serve different functions and are not sensory analogs. You can see this in the way that the foreskins operate and the clusters of nerves in the male and lack in the female. The female prepuce protects the glans of the clitoris from direct stimulation, helping it to retain its sensitivity. The male prepuce has a frenulum and ridged band which produce sexual sensation on their own.

When I masturbate, I push my foreskin out of the way and wish it would go away, it's in the way. When an intact man masturbates, he uses the foreskin for most of his sexual pleasure.


----------



## phatchristy (Jul 6, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sunflower_mommy*
I have heard the frenulum referred to as the "male g-spot" as well as the equivalent to the clitoris, although many would argue the clitoris and glans (like the prepuces) develop from the same embryonic tissue, respectively.

HTHs,

Jen

Maybe there is just no clear answer. The thing that gets me though is that the female g-spot is stimulated by pressure...I thought the frenulum contained more fine touch sensors than pressure stimulated sensors...KWIM?

Hmm...if we go by the tissue though perhaps then the glans is the equivalent of the clitoris...however circumcision then leaves the glans exposed to the environment which ketatinizes over the fine touch receptors?

Any restored men out there care to comment...when you restore do the "fine touch" receptors fire off again???


----------



## phatchristy (Jul 6, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *LeosMama*
When I masturbate, I push my foreskin out of the way and wish it would go away, it's in the way. When an intact man masturbates, he uses the foreskin for most of his sexual pleasure.

As an intact woman (looks weird writing that)...I have to say my experience differs a bit, I don't move the clitoral hood away at all...for me I much prefer indirect stimulation. If I did move away the hood the sensations would be too intense...and in fact when DH tried to stimulate me directly he uses too much pressure (probably one of the underlying themes in our sexual relationship







) so that things get painful. I can't handle the direct stimulation, it is just too overpowering. So, I have to think that "pressure sensitive" nerve endings are NOT prevalent in the clitoris...not like they are in the glans. If anything, I can't take the pressure. Or does that mean that they are sensitive to pressure, just not in a good way. Perhaps though that is the same with an intact man as an intact woman though....maybe direct pressure on the glans is uncomfortable or painful?

Have any of you tried that warming liquid lubricant...I have noticed that I can feel the differene and it feels darn hot on those areas...while sadly my DH doesn't feel any difference!









Maybe, just because they form from the same tissue doesn't necessarily mean the same composition, right? There are probably no absolutes...but boy do you have me thinking here. I guess I will have to do some more experiementing tonight...


----------



## Quirky (Jun 18, 2002)

Keep in mind too that the external clitoris is just part of the overall structure of the clitoris. It actually extends down either side of the vulva underneath the skin, which may account for the reason that many circed women say that they orgasm - even taking off the clitoris from the surface doesn't eliminate the whoel organ.

I have to agree that just because the tissues develop similarly embryologically speaking, it doesn't mean that their final structure and function are identical. It drives me nuts when anti-FGM activists claim that a clitoridectomy is the same as cutting the whole head off the penis because I don't think the evidence is there to back them up on that.


----------



## Frankly Speaking (May 24, 2002)

Many people think the male organ is just one big sensitive zone or that the glans is the only operating part. In fact, there are 4 separate zones that have sexual sensitivity and they can be loosely compared to corresponding areas of the female genitals by function.

If you look at the position of the organs during coitus, it becomes very clear. The parts are where they are for stimulation during the act with the male parts both positioned to recieve maximum stimulation and to give maximum stimulation and the same is true for the female parts.

It is generally accepted that the male glans is the only receptor on the penis. This is due to the fact that most men who believe this are circumcised and they only have one sensitivity zone remaining or only one zone that hasn't been disabled.

The man's glans is a pressure receptor and equates to the G-Spot in the woman. During coitus, the woman's vaginal muscles provide the pressure and the undulating action of intercourse provides the other side of the pressure. This is the way circumcised women whose clitoris has been removed can have orgasms.

The frenulum of the man is the tactile sensory receptor. Just as a woman doesn't like intense or direct stimulation of her clitoris because it is too intense, a man's frenulum is also too sensitive for this type of stimulation. The frenulum is mostly located in the coronal groove where it is somewhat protected from this vigorous and direct stimulation. In the female, the stretching of the vaginal sphincter pulls the clitoral hood down toward the vaginal opening and over the head of the clitoris during intercourse providing protection from direct stimulation.

The inner foreskin is the equivalent of the labia, When a man enters the vagina, his foreskin is pulled back with the frenar band or the ridged ending up at or near the pubic mound. In other words, the entire shaft or nearly so is covered in what was internal skin and intercourse is between two internal organs. The inner foreskin is far more sensitive that the shaft skin. After circumcision, the remnant inner foreskin quickly dries out and keratinizes and loses that exquisite sensitivity. A circumcised man feels little difference in the sensitivity in the inner remnant than he does in the shaft skin.

The preputial sphincter or frenar band or ridged band is the equivalent of the vaginal sphincter and responds to stretching in a similar manner plus, it provides rolling pressure to the glans.

Most men think that the friction of intercourse is what triggers their orgasm but that's only a tiny part of it. The pressure on the glans is the major factor and friction plays a very minor role, if any. There is a disconnect here that many never realize. A circumcised man uses lubricant to masturbate to reduce the friction. If friction were the factor, he would want to avoid the lubricant to increase the friction! Certainly, a well lubricated vagina would be less than satisfying. There are several videos of intact men masturbating on the internet. They show the man running his foreskin up and down his penis alternately covering and uncovering his glans and the foreskin rolling up over the glans and unrolling back down as it retracts. If you analyze what is happening, it becomes abundantly clear that this method is virtually friction free and it is the pressure provided by the frenar band and the hand that is providing the pressure for satisfaction, not friction.

Circumcision removes the functional equivalent of a woman's clitoris, labia and vaginal sphincter and only leaves a desensitized equivalent of the G-Spot. Ladies, what effect would this have on your sexuality?

Frank


----------



## calngavinsmom (Feb 19, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Frankly Speaking*
circumcision removes the functional equivalent of a woman's clitoris, labia and vaginal sphincter and only leaves a desensitized equivalent of the G-Spot. Ladies, what effect would this have on your sexuality?
Frank

This gets me everytime







I am so very sad for you men, and the baby boys who are still being robbed of this today! I know exactly the effect it would have and I think that gives woman a unique perspective on this issue when confronted with that fact.

Take care,
Tara


----------



## Quirky (Jun 18, 2002)

I do think it's important to recognize that, just as the structure and function of the foreskin are a mystery to many people and have only recently been the subject of detailed scientific study, so too with the clitoris. It is much more than just the external glans clitoris and prepuce - it actually extends underneath the vulva on both sides. So even with a clitoridectomy that removes the external clitoris, much of the structure remains (although I think it's fair to say that the loss of the external clitoris is a huge loss of sensitivity).

For more, see http://www.the-clitoris.com


----------



## pdx.mothernurture (May 27, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *LeosMama*
When I masturbate, I push my foreskin out of the way and wish it would go away, it's in the way. When an intact man masturbates, he uses the foreskin for most of his sexual pleasure.

I think it's a very individual thing. Many women don't like direct, manual stimulation. TMI here, but I used to have a pierced hood. It was cool for awhile, a novelty almost. It was the vertical barbell type, and after awhile, I really did feel that my clitoris had become somewhat less sensitive. I ended up loosing the jewerly, and after awhile everything seemed normal again.

Jen


----------



## pdx.mothernurture (May 27, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Frankly Speaking*
There are several videos of intact men masturbating on the internet. They show the man running his foreskin up and down his penis alternately covering and uncovering his glans and the foreskin rolling up over the glans and unrolling back down as it retracts. If you analyze what is happening, it becomes abundantly clear that this method is virtually friction free and it is the pressure provided by the frenar band and the hand that is providing the pressure for satisfaction, not friction.

Great post, Frank.

I just wanted to share this link, for anyone who might want to see what he's talking about. It's an educational page, not a porn site.

http://www.noharmm.org/anatomy.htm

About 2/3 of the way down the page is short video clip demonstrating the mechanics of the foreskin during self-stimulation.

Jen


----------



## Nathan1097 (Nov 20, 2001)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sunflower_mommy*
Great post, Frank.

I just wanted to share this link, for anyone who might want to see what he's talking about. It's an educational page, not a porn site.

http://www.noharmm.org/anatomy.htm

About 2/3 of the way down the page is short video clip demonstrating the mechanics of the foreskin during self-stimulation.

Jen

That poor guy. He's been at it for at least 10 years now and nothing to show for it!


----------



## jessjgh1 (Nov 4, 2004)

On some pro-circ sites, I've heard the comment (which I disagree with, but I have no experience to back it up)- intact is great for self sex (masturbation) and circumcision is great for partner sex.

Which is just another misconception that needs to be broken down.

Jessica


----------



## LeosMama (Sep 6, 2005)

Wow, that really doesn't make any sense. People seem to forget to include evolution in their understanding of the human body.

Why would we have foreskins if they weren't good in reproductive sex? Duh.


----------



## DaddyJoe (Dec 30, 2005)

They just want to feel good about something... anything... no matter how farfetched it is. How could you honestly think that masturbation is aided by foreskin but actual intercourse is not? Dumb.

Before restoring, my penis was slightly sensitive in the glans and I had a dime-sized spot of sensitivity on the bottom side of the shaft, at the scar line, where there was a little chunk of frenelum left. To orgasm, I had to stimulate the head pretty rough and fast. Although my fren spot was sensitive, I could not reach orgasm by stimulating it. Of course, I thought that was just the normal way that guys had sex.

After restoring, I still mainly get satisfaction from the glans, but it is so sensitive that I cannot stand direct stimulation except orally and intercourse. Manual stimulation has to be done with the skin to protect it or it feels like someone is rubbing it with sandpaper. The fine touch receptors have returned to the glans as well. I can feel actual anatomical structures within my wife's body... feel her contract and pull at me internally... even feel her g-spot. Before, it just felt warm and moist. I had to go really fast to get off, and would make sweeping thrusts so that she would dry out a little and I would get enough friction to orgasm. I didn't know this was bad for her. She's a trooper, and like most women who were never with an intact man, thought that was how sex was supposed to be. During restoration, my fren remnants expanded and developed. I actually have a banjo string coming down from the glans, and the whole area is very sensitive now. It's more a fine-touch structure. My wife will rub with her thumb during oral and manual and it drives me through the roof. Feels good when she presses on it and moves her thumb in circles, too, stretching it around. I can now get to orgasm just rubbing that area, too. It's become sensitive enough to send me over the brink. The inner foreskin is very sensitive to light caresses. Feels very nice, but not enough to make me cum. When flaccid and covered, it feels really good to run my thumb around the opening of the foreskin... the pucker or whatever it's called. I believe I have a tiny bit of ridged band tissue remaining. It's the only way I can think of why the opening is so sensitive and my foreskin is able to sphincter close so well, even though I am only restored and not naturally intact. I also experience the "snapping" sensation during masturbating of the ridged band sliding up and down over the corona. When flaccid, my penis often appears totally natural, so I guess I am lucky to have a little bit of all my natural parts. I think most of what was removed was outer shaft skin. That's been the hardest thing for me to restore, actually.


----------



## AntoninBeGonin (Jun 24, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Nathan1097*
That poor guy. He's been at it for at least 10 years now and nothing to show for it!


----------

